# Cajun Shrimp and Yellow Grits



## big k-dawg (Mar 5, 2016)

Here are a few photos of some Cajun Shrimp and Yellow Grits with Jalapeño sausage and mushroom with jalapeño sausage and Applewood bacon and green onions to finish the dish! 













20160301_174218-1.jpeg



__ big k-dawg
__ Mar 5, 2016


















20160301_174218.jpeg



__ big k-dawg
__ Mar 5, 2016


----------



## b-one (Mar 6, 2016)

Looks tasty!!:drool


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2016)

Wish you had more pics!

That dish sounds & looks incredible!

Your making me hungry!

POINTS!!

Al


----------



## big k-dawg (Mar 6, 2016)

Here are a few more photos of Shrimp and Grits as you requested sir! Be blessed!:-)













20150412_172122-1.jpeg



__ big k-dawg
__ Mar 6, 2016


















20150412_172047-3.jpeg



__ big k-dawg
__ Mar 6, 2016


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 9, 2016)

Be... You... Tee... Full!  

Nicely done.  And welcome to the forum!

b


----------



## disco (Mar 11, 2016)

Works of art if you ask me.

Disco


----------



## vivid (Mar 12, 2016)

Where's the recipe, man?  You're killin me!


----------



## buster13 (Mar 12, 2016)

What Vivid said!


----------

